# Deadlift PB 200kg @70kg BW



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Delighted with myself with this, at the end of a cut too 

Was wearing a belt and using straps but fook it who cares i got it up, now all i need to do is pull 3 x BW.....only 10kg more :thumb:


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Well played mate. I'm 90kg and pulled 220kg today. 20 years old been training 4 years. Quite happy with myself!


----------



## ciggy (May 12, 2010)

Well done mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Aaron20 said:


> Well played mate. I'm 90kg and pulled 220kg today. 20 years old been training 4 years. Quite happy with myself!


Fair play mate, 20 myself


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Fair play mate, 20 myself


What's your bench like?


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

good lifting buddy.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Aaron20 said:


> What's your bench like?


Atm my main exercise is 40kg dbs on the incline 4*8


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Aaron20 said:


> What's your bench like?


Fcuk bench .

Good lifting galaxy .


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Well done mate!  Thats fantastic!

I managed 180kg for 5 reps on shrugs yesterday until the deadlift hooks bent straight lol Weirdly my deadlift pb is 200kg @ 102kg bodywieght...strange lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ewen said:


> Fcuk bench .
> 
> Good lifting galaxy .


Cheers mate,

Ya trying to stay away from the BB Bench, DBs are far better imo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> Ya trying to stay away from the BB Bench, DBs are far better imo


Wise decision .

I don't do any bench I think theirs better chest exercises .


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

how can you build an ego if you don't do bench?...lol


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> Wise decision .
> 
> I don't do any bench I think theirs better chest exercises .


Indeed mate - cant beat girlie cable flies 

Seriously bench is overrated, dumbells are much better 

- - - Updated - - -



justin case said:


> how can you build an ego if you don't do bench?...lol


Do barbell shrugs? :lol:


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Delighted with myself with this, at the end of a cut too
> 
> Was wearing a belt and using straps but fook it who cares i got it up, now all i need to do is pull 3 x BW.....only 10kg more :thumb:


That's some good pulling, you'd be surprised how much that extra 10kg feels, keep training hard and get a video of you doing 3x your body weight.

Out of interest what's your height and body fat %


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dips are great for chest .

Bb bench places the joints in an unnatural position and is one of the easiest lifts to do .

Real men squat and deadlift .

Galaxy focus on deep heavy squats getting your hams glutes and quads stronger will bring your deadlift up quickly .


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> Dips are great for chest .
> 
> Bb bench places the joints in an unnatural position and is one of the easiest lifts to do .
> 
> ...


True words


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

strongr said:


> That's some good pulling, you'd be surprised how much that extra 10kg feels, keep training hard and get a video of you doing 3x your body weight.
> 
> Out of interest what's your height and body fat %


5ft 9/10 and BF% take a guess..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/194850-am-i-there-yet.html


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ewen said:


> Dips are great for chest .
> 
> Bb bench places the joints in an unnatural position and is one of the easiest lifts to do .
> 
> ...


Love weighted dips, can really feel the stretch.

Regarding squats, i train my legs once a week but started doing squats twice a week, session 1 is 3*8 @100kg (pathetic i know, trying to fix it  ) and session two i aim for reps between 10-12, should i just go heavy for both sessions??


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice lifting mate well done.

I got to 210kg for 3 reps before my back went snap lol...take care of your back when getting to the heavy weights!

Can barely do 160kg for reps now it's so fvcking depressing.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> 5ft 9/10 and BF% take a guess..
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/194850-am-i-there-yet.html


I'd say somewhere around 10% maybe a bit smaller, your a bit shorter than me (5ft 11) but your a lot leaner (I'm 10kg heavier), impressive deadlift all the same.

I'd work defecit deadlifts, this should help towards your 3x bw deadlift, would be truly awesome if you could do 3xBW without straps 

Get a 225kg lift and become a member of the 500lb club (that's my aim, long way off though)


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Nice lifting mate well done.
> 
> I got to 210kg for 3 reps before my back went snap lol...take care of your back when getting to the heavy weights!
> 
> Can barely do 160kg for reps now it's so fvcking depressing.


Ya tbh i was always afraid of deads, hear so many tales of broken backs so now i allways wear a belt above 160kg for the extra support.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Love weighted dips, can really feel the stretch.
> 
> Regarding squats, i train my legs once a week but started doing squats twice a week, session 1 is 3*8 @100kg (pathetic i know, trying to fix it  ) and session two i aim for reps between 10-12, should i just go heavy for both sessions??


Well firstly pulling 200 @ 70kg bw I'd say you should be strength training.g so the second point would be to choose a strength routine I follow the Russian training methods and squat once a week in the 80% + range of 1rm for low rep sets .

Google junior smolov and you'll see what the basic principle is I can sum it up in a sentence .... strength through pain


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Nice lifting mate well done.
> 
> I got to 210kg for 3 reps before my back went snap lol...take care of your back when getting to the heavy weights!
> 
> Can barely do 160kg for reps now it's so fvcking depressing.


What happened?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

No need to be afraid of them just make sure your form is tight on every single rep. And don't think a belt will protect you either...it's a good idea to wear one for low reps (under 5) but any higher and it has no benefit other than maybe mentally.

fyi I was doing touch and go reps when I messed my back up. I recommend a full reset after every rep to recheck form each time.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ewen said:


> Well firstly pulling 200 @ 70kg bw I'd say you should be strength training.g so the second point would be to choose a strength routine I follow the Russian training methods and squat once a week in the 80% + range of 1rm for low rep sets .
> 
> Google junior smolov and you'll see what the basic principle is I can sum it up in a sentence .... *strength through pain*


Wouldn't have it any other way. 

Will have a read of that now, on a quick glance seems easy enough to understand, so might start a cycle this monday and see how it goes.

Thanks


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> What happened?


Got to my 4th rep about a third of the way up and heard a crack and immediately fell in a heap over the bar. Could still walk and everything but I knew I'd done it that time lol it has happened a couple times before but at lower weights and I managed to recover each time but luck only lasts so long.

I'm sure if I could afford a chiropractor and some physio I could get my lower back better again but I just can't afford it.

Now I have to leave deads until the end of my back workout and stick to 140kg or less or else I really feel it for weeks afterwards.

Tried my 1 rm for some stupid reason the other day before my back session and could barely pull 160kg ffs.

But I should say I've always had a dodgy lower back even before I started lifting which could be a factor.

I was 26 when it happened lol I feel like an old man.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

I find the belt is useless...gets in the way of my beer belly


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

And on another note - Ive just noticed Im a gold member and surpassed 1000 posts....  fook me Im a legend...or something like that 

edit: Ill get my coat :whistling:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Got to my 4th rep about a third of the way up and heard a crack and immediately fell in a heap over the bar. Could still walk and everything but I knew I'd done it that time lol it has happened a couple times before but at lower weights and I managed to recover each time but luck only lasts so long.
> 
> I'm sure if I could afford a chiropractor and some physio I could get my lower back better again but I just can't afford it.
> 
> ...


I'm sh*t scared of f*cking myself up but deadlifting is my favourite exercise

How do people get to doing 400+kg and not f*cking their back up?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> I'm sh*t scared of f*cking myself up but deadlifting is my favourite exercise
> 
> How do people get to doing 400+kg and not f*cking their back up?


Good genetics, good form and good luck I'm guessing. Plus a lot of hard graft.


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> Dips are great for chest .
> 
> Bb bench places the joints in an unnatural position and is one of the easiest lifts to do .
> 
> ...


Take it you can't bench for sh*t then haha.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Aaron20 said:


> Take it you can't bench for sh*t then haha.


Only 150 last year .


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

ewen said:


> Only 150 last year .


Not bad then, prob not good compared to your deadlift etc


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Aaron20 said:


> Not bad then, prob not good compared to your deadlift etc


125 ohp

225 squat

250 deadlift

Need to be better imo .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> 125 ohp
> 
> 225 squat
> 
> ...


These all this year and at same weight mate? What weight was you at for these?

Also good work from the OP, impressive Power to Weight mate.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good lifting buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> These all this year and at same weight mate? What weight was you at for these?
> 
> Also good work from the OP, impressive Power to Weight mate.


Those are recent bw @ 18.5 stone .

- - - Updated - - -

bench I was around 16 stone .


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> Those are recent bw @ 18.5 stone .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> bench I was around 16 stone .


At 18.5 stone you are 10kg off the 2xBW squat and 34kg off the 2.5xBW Deadlift. If that is the "golden" ratio to aim for. Still a million miles above me, just interesting to compare.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweat said:


> At 18.5 stone you are 10kg off the 2xBW squat and 34kg off the 2.5xBW Deadlift. If that is the "golden" ratio to aim for. Still a million miles above me, just interesting to compare.


I'll smash it soon


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> I'll smash it soon


Thats the mentality, fooking smash it son!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

So 3x bw is the goal to saying you can lift a sh!t load of iron? So if I'm 70-72kg I shud b lifting 220kg ISh


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

around 16 stone,touch over 6.5...can pull 240kg for 2 with just chalk...250 has always been my target but just cant quite get it :confused1:


----------

